# Gibson LG1 Restoration - Cost?



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a Gibson LG1 from the late 40's/early 50's. It was my grandfather's.

Unfortunately, before he gave it to me, he had a friend of his "fix it up." This included putting a gross new top on it, while removing the bracing, and putting the bridge in the completely wrong place.

So, I need a new top. As well as some bracing. And a bit of fretwork. And new tuners.

The back, sides, and neck are great. And the guitar sounds awesome.


Just wondering what ballpark y'all think I'm looking at? My first unofficial quote was $1600.


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Hard to say without seeing it in front of me, but around 1000$ should cover it (assuming there is just what yo discribed).


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

okcomputer said:


> I have a Gibson LG1 . the bridge in the completely wrong place. And the guitar sounds awesome.


Sorry this is not making sense to me....What is wrong with the position of the bridge?


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> Sorry this is not making sense to me....What is wrong with the position of the bridge?


The person replaced the top and the bridge. The bridge is too close to the sound hole apparently. Thus the guitar cannot ever be in tune.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

get in touch with mike spicer in hamilton - when it comes to restorations (not to mention other repairs) he's one of the bast in the biz - it'll take some time, but his work is worth waiting for


----------

